# Winter BMOQ-A Gagetown (Jan 31 - Apr 15)



## SpceCadet (16 Oct 2021)

Anyone else going on this Winter/Spring BMOQ A serial?


----------



## JBart (21 Dec 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Dexterfunk (1 Jan 2022)

I'll be there!


----------



## Dhawse6717 (5 Jan 2022)

i’ll be there! my snapchat is don_6717
if anyone wants to talk


----------



## Dhawse6717 (5 Jan 2022)

JBart said:


> Yes.


add my snap! don_6717


----------



## Dexterfunk (11 Jan 2022)

SpceCadet said:


> Anyone else going on this Winter/Spring BMOQ A serial?


Snapchat dexterfunk


----------

